

Bigfoot Networks teams up with Dell to kill game lag - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/09/18/bigfoot-networks-teams-up-with-dell/

======
tuukkah
I thought this was a scam. You don't "kill game lag" by speeding up one hop on
the route. Their marketing: "Killer uses LLR™ Technology to reduce the lag and
latency that often occurs in high action interactive MMO and First Person
Shooter games." It's news that Dell says it's legitimate in their opinion.

------
qhoxie
It is a shame that people pay so much for this technology, and now it's just
going to be more common.

~~~
iamdave
I suppose this is about as much of an unfair advantage as someone playing on a
19" screen against someone with a 56" inch screen.

